# Poplar House Bermuda Project Lawn



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

The Poplar House Project Lawn​
A friend of mine asked for help with the lawn at his Airbnb house, aka I have a project lawn! I told him we will take it slow, that I know what's worked in my yard but this property is very different.

The neighborhood is older, with big trees and lots of shade. I want to go back at see what the shade looks like at different times of day. I asked him about standing water and he's never seen any. The property slopes steadily away from the street and he said all the water collects in the back yard behind this one.

The bare area in the front is super hard, meanwhile the adjacent soil where there is grass growing is much softer and blacker. The soil in the back yard is even softer and very sandy. I took some soil samples and made a composite sample of the whole property. I wonder if that was the right approach? I just didn't think it was practical to try to treat different areas differently.

Once the soil test comes back I'll have an idea of what amendments we need. I also need a plan to mitigate compaction in the front yard. If we can do something about that I feel like we can definitely get the grass to fill in in the front. I'm wondering what to tell him about the back? I know he wants it to be nicer for the guests to be able to use it but it seems like a lot of square footage to try to plug.

That reminds me, I forgot to measure the area so I need to go back and do that.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks like some major shade issues in the backyard.


----------

